# Klonopin Euphoria



## Forlorn666 (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow, my initial reaction to 1mg resulted in a feeling of subtle unease, but then gradually I'm beginning to feel this sense of euphoria, this feeling that I can do anything in the world regardless of having an anxiety disorder. This seems so promising...is it an illusion? Perhaps, but hey, at least I'm feeling okay, despite the ephemeral nature of such effects, I'm quite convinced that this drug can truly help me.


----------



## Lupus (Oct 29, 2005)

The euphoric qualities go away quickly if you're taking benzos daily. Just remember to maintain your dosage and dont go higher than you're supposed to.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

This klonopin eurphoria is why ppl use it recreationally.


----------



## Forlorn666 (Apr 7, 2005)

Yes, the euphoric effect has diminished greatly, now I just feel moderately calm. It felt so great for a moment, I truly felt like I could stick my neck out and be somebody that I wouldn't normally be. My doctor won't give me a refill on the Klonopin, so now I only have a quantity of 29. I don't understand why that f**king a**hole doctor couldn't have just given me a full prescription of Klonopin instead of Paxil CR. I totally am never going to even bother with the Paxil CR he gave me. I don't want anything to do with the nightmarish results of taking that god awful drug. To me it seems counterintuitive to prescribe a drug that induces hell in a person and then once they stop taking it there's more hell afterwards, instead of prescriping something that can make me feel good and get back to living properly. I was prescribed pain and torment over generally feeling calm and relaxed. F**king schmuck doctor. I think he probably stereotyped me and thought I just wanted to "feel good" with a drug like Xanax, so he decided to rather have me tormented instead with Paxil CR. Total crap. Where is the humanity in this world, why can't I get the right medication for f**k's sake. Clearly I'm upset, but I'll get over it, once I find the right doctor. :lol


----------



## Lupus (Oct 29, 2005)

Noca said:


> This klonopin eurphoria is why ppl use it recreationally.


Yeah the thing about it is that when taking recreational level doses of benzos you gain a tolerance so quickly within a week or two you'd be taking massive amounts for a buzz. Unless you were buying the benzos without a script or are some sort of expert doctor shopper theres no way to keep up a benzo habit.


----------



## allalone9863 (May 25, 2006)

My doctor told me to take it at night, by the time I wake up it's gone!


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Euphoria huh. I never get that feeling when I'm taking it, but I do get tired after awhile.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> This klonopin eurphoria is why ppl use it recreationally.


Well, I want a refund on all the defective benzos I've ever purchsed then. They all failed to provide this promised euphoria! This would include Xanax, Klonopin, Valium, and Ativan -- all produce as much of a thrill as an aspirin for me.

It's beyond me why anybody would use benzos recreationally. If you want a recreational downer drug you can get one much cheaper & easier at the local liquor store instead of begging docs for benzos and trying to pry a prescrition from their iron grip.


----------



## Forlorn666 (Apr 7, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > This klonopin eurphoria is why ppl use it recreationally.
> ...


Its hard to understand why so many drugs have been unsuccessful for you. Even at that, Xanax, your proclaimed drug of choice doesn't seem to help you to the fullest, and you take rather large amounts of it from what I can tell in your posts. Is it true that perhaps anxiety has consumed you definitely and even a life of taking benzos can only reduce this anxiety by certain degrees? That's horrible, but I think I'll end up on the same route of having to be on an anti-anxiety drug for the rest of this hootin' hell life of mine. I just want to find a doctor that can prescribe me this stuff for the rest of my existence here on this Earth. I totally understand my problem from a holistic psychological perspective and I've gone through the whole process of disecting myself and getting to the root of my problems, but even at that, anxiety still lives in me in a fiery fit of purgatory. Oh this abominable anno domini. We all exist to continue the existence of consumerism and the further degradation of this Earth in the process. All I want is to be happy in these last days, but it seems happiness has a price on it. I'll leave off where I digress.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > This klonopin eurphoria is why ppl use it recreationally.
> ...


I've experienced this euphroia that Forlorn has experienced. Just because you didn't experience it doesn't mean it doesn't happen with anyone else.


----------



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

Forlorn666 said:


> Yes, the euphoric effect has diminished greatly, now I just feel moderately calm. It felt so great for a moment, I truly felt like I could stick my neck out and be somebody that I wouldn't normally be. My doctor won't give me a refill on the Klonopin, so now I only have a quantity of 29. I don't understand why that f**king a**hole doctor couldn't have just given me a full prescription of Klonopin instead of Paxil CR. I totally am never going to even bother with the Paxil CR he gave me. I don't want anything to do with the nightmarish results of taking that god awful drug. To me it seems counterintuitive to prescribe a drug that induces hell in a person and then once they stop taking it there's more hell afterwards, instead of prescriping something that can make me feel good and get back to living properly. I was prescribed pain and torment over generally feeling calm and relaxed. F**king schmuck doctor. I think he probably stereotyped me and thought I just wanted to "feel good" with a drug like Xanax, so he decided to rather have me tormented instead with Paxil CR. Total crap. Where is the humanity in this world, why can't I get the right medication for f**k's sake. Clearly I'm upset, but I'll get over it, once I find the right doctor. :lol


That sucks that so many people have such a hard time with getting benzos. My doctor basically prescribes however many Klonopin I think I need.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

i actually feel somewhat of a dysphoria if I take to much klonopin. A warm alcohol buzz is much more pleasant than a cold, numb, disinhibited feeling of benzos. Which is odd because people who use them recreationally usually describe it as "alcohol in a pill" Same goes for the other benzodiazepines i've tried.

oh yes - while on the topic my newest Pdoc declined upping my dose of clonazepam last visit. he said 1mg a day is as high as he'd go, if that wasn't working i'd have to up my dosage of celexa. The pathetic part about this story is that he has been the most liberal doctor for prescribing benzodiazepines that i've seen yet so far. NJ doctors must all be bunch of morons. While anxiety ravages my life they are fearful of using a controlled substance.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Nae said:


> i actually feel somewhat of a dysphoria if I take to much klonopin. A warm alcohol buzz is much more pleasant than a cold, numb, disinhibited feeling of benzos. Which is odd because people who use them recreationally usually describe it as "alcohol in a pill" Same goes for the other benzodiazepines i've tried.
> 
> oh yes - while on the topic my newest Pdoc declined upping my dose of clonazepam last visit. he said 1mg a day is as high as he'd go, if that wasn't working i'd have to up my dosage of celexa. The pathetic part about this story is that he has been the most liberal doctor for prescribing benzodiazepines that i've seen yet so far. NJ doctors must all be bunch of morons. While anxiety ravages my life they are fearful of using a controlled substance.


Benzos are like the idiot savant cousin of alcohol. They only do one thing but they do it really well and thats cause your brain to use GABA more efficiently. Alcohol does this also but it also causes dopamine and endorphins to be released in large amounts among numerous other things. They're similar drugs but its not the same thing, sure benzos will cause you to stumble around like a drunk at the proper dose but its a different experiance than alcohol..


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

What do they do when they work. I am still trying to get a feel for what they do? I know how alcohol feels like but I am not interested in what the high feels like I am interested in what it feels like when it is really working and nothing more?


----------



## KraziRenee (Jul 13, 2006)

Klonopin is working okay for me, but I have had better. I just take it to help me relax and fall asleep, I'm only on 0.5 mil. My doctor (who is in NJ) seems to love giving me any meds I want, weird, but good in a way.


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> Well, I want a refund on all the defective benzos I've ever purchsed then. They all failed to provide this promised euphoria! This would include Xanax, Klonopin, Valium, and Ativan -- all produce as much of a thrill as an aspirin for me.
> 
> It's beyond me why anybody would use benzos recreationally. If you want a recreational downer drug you can get one much cheaper & easier at the local liquor store instead of begging docs for benzos and trying to pry a prescrition from their iron grip.


Do you know of any meds that will kill your SAD and make you want to socialize with people??????


----------



## dyssomnia (Jan 17, 2009)

Forlorn666 said:


> Wow, my initial reaction to 1mg resulted in a feeling of subtle unease, but then gradually I'm beginning to feel this sense of euphoria, this feeling that I can do anything in the world regardless of having an anxiety disorder. This seems so promising...is it an illusion? Perhaps, but hey, at least I'm feeling okay, despite the ephemeral nature of such effects, I'm quite convinced that this drug can truly help me.


yea that is why xanax and the like is a felony to possess without a script. i know this first hand unfortunately. i don't use it like that anymore but yea man benzo's definitely get you high. just don't get addicted. i never was, but i have heard and read it can be temporarily devastating to your life


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Forlorn666 said:


> Yes, the euphoric effect has diminished greatly, now I just feel moderately calm. It felt so great for a moment, I truly felt like I could stick my neck out and be somebody that I wouldn't normally be. My doctor won't give me a refill on the Klonopin, so now I only have a quantity of 29. I don't understand why that f**king a**hole doctor couldn't have just given me a full prescription of Klonopin instead of Paxil CR. I totally am never going to even bother with the Paxil CR he gave me. I don't want anything to do with the nightmarish results of taking that god awful drug. To me it seems counterintuitive to prescribe a drug that induces hell in a person and then once they stop taking it there's more hell afterwards, instead of prescriping something that can make me feel good and get back to living properly. I was prescribed pain and torment over generally feeling calm and relaxed. F**king schmuck doctor. I think he probably stereotyped me and thought I just wanted to "feel good" with a drug like Xanax, so he decided to rather have me tormented instead with Paxil CR. Total crap. Where is the humanity in this world, why can't I get the right medication for f**k's sake. Clearly I'm upset, but I'll get over it, once I find the right doctor. :lol


Those feelings go away after a few weeks on the SSRI. They start working at weeks 4-8. Doesn't sound like you've given it a fair trial.


----------



## Clint1988 (Nov 19, 2012)

Yep I went to the doc today for my appointment and was planning on getting more klonopin in a higher dose because I took to many at a time to kill off my anxiety. I explained this to him and now he says I would just keep building up a higher tolerence and need more and more.

So he gave me nothing besides the leftover paxil and busporone im suppose to take as well.

I paid $45 for a visit and left with nothing but a future appointment. Its BS.....im aware you build a tolerence up with benzos but I was planning to use them only when needed and not consecutively so my tolerence would stay down.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

Euphoria goes away very quickly with daily use.


----------



## UnjustifiedThoughts (Apr 25, 2011)

I use it on occasion to help with insomnia. .5 mg and a few sips of red wine and im out.


----------

